# Cits ... >  ISA slota extenson kartes izveide

## parols

kompim ir 1 tuks ISA slots un nupat nodega skanjukarte tad nu taa
jau sen bija ideja uztaisiit extenson katri kas uztver radio ( un paris metru attaalumaa arii raida(sazinjai ar citiem kompjiem un radiovadaamajiem modeljiem) ) un frekvenci vareetu no kompja reguleet.... tagad vel pievienojaas klaat audio izeja  
nekad vel extensonu neesu taisijis bet baigi vajag,vai kaads var iemest pamaaciibu kaa taadas projektee,kas pa kuru kaaju naak aaraa un kaa taadam draiveri uzmeistarot

----------


## zzz

Veeleeshanaas mazliet viegli pajociiga (no episkaas zortes), gribeetos meerkjus vareetu sasniegt arii citaados veidos bez isa karshu buuveeshanas,  bet ja nu baisi gribaas tieshi taadaa veidaa izklaideeties (jeega un racionaalums - hmmm, hmmm) tad protams var. (Izgliitojoshi didaktiska noziime protams ir - lai naakamreiz taadas veesturiskas diivainiibas netaisiitu)


Graamatinja
http://publ.lib.ru/ARCHIVES/N/NOVIKOV_Y ... u._V..html

----------


## Vikings

Lai gan aŗi man idejas rezultāts liekas totāli neatbilstošs ieguldītajam darbam tomēr gribu pateikt, ka ieteiktā grāmata ir pilnīgi OK iesākumam lai izprastu kompja perifērijas dzelžu līmenī.

----------


## Jon

Vai tas ir perspektīvs pasākums? Nevienai šajā gadsimtā ražotai mātenei neesmu ISA slotu manījis (varbūt kļūdos), jau labu brīdi, kā AGP sloti pazuduši.

----------


## parols

AGP un ISA nav viens un tas pats ....
ir arii šjā gadā ražotajām mātenēm ISA tik baigi jāmekē kā ar uguni 
man nav pati jaunākā mātene un kompis, bet tieši tādēļ jau var atļauties experimentēt 
p.s. no laptopa iznjeemu lcd ekraanu :
LTN150XB-L03 kāds nezin kā no vinja var parasto lcd uzmeistarot? uz vga slotu

----------


## zzz

laptopina lcd sleegshana pie parastaa pc ir veel viens pasaakums kursh ir baigs chakjaris un rezultaats buus fundamentaali mazaaks kaa ieguldiitais darbs/liidzeklji.

Uztaisi ka nu isa karti pa priekshu. Kaa arii ineternetaa informaacija viegli atrodama.

----------


## parols

nu labi vel jau pastaav viens projekts- videokarte uz parastā pci slota mem: 256 MB sodimm arii no laptopa varbuut kaads varees palīdzēt ar kādu info/shēmu/u.t.t.

----------


## Vikings

Negribu nokaut degsmi, bet - kāda jēga? Tur darbs vismaz mēnesim lai kaut ko vispār panāktu lai kaut kā rāda, nerunāsim par advancētu video karti un draiveriem...

----------


## parols

lieta tāda- videokarte integrēta un uzcepta-ne dzīva ne mirusi(mēdz nestrādāt) un nekāda porta kur citu espraust arī nav ::  nu tad ķeros pie 2 lietām uzreiz - kompis+pieredze elektronikā
ar programmeešanu problemu nav , tā ka draiveri gan jau uzrakstitu ar

----------

